# So it looks like we have a new dog...



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

On January 13, Kenda and I were out hiking in the backcountry of the Smoky Mountains. About two miles into an eight-mile hike we found a bear-hunting dog who had been separated from her pack, alone and very hungry.










She was wearing an ID tag and a radio tracking collar but (a) bear season had ended two weeks ago and (b) no cell service, so I couldn't call the number on her tag. I gave her some kibble and she started following us.

A couple more miles and this dog was showing serious fatigue. I gave her my peanut butter & jelly sandwich, and then my Goldfish crackers, and ultimately everything in my pack that wasn't chocolate. The day was freakishly warm for January but bad weather was expected later in the week and I didn't think she'd make it, living rough for much longer. My goal was to get her out to the road, take her home if necessary, then call the hunter who had obviously lost her.

Though I thought I'd have to carry her for the last mile or two, she made it back to the trailhead. I lured her inside the car with treats (my dog Kenda was not pleased but not hostile either.) She curled up on the back seat for a ride through one of the twistiest roads in the East (with 318 curves in 11 miles): Deal's Gap.

We made it home uneventfully, me and Kenda and this bear-hunting dog. So, let's see about getting her home. The phone number on her ID tag is a disconnected cell phone number; even Google couldn't tell us anything. We called the carrier and explained the situation, and they told us that the number had been out of service for more than four months. We looked up the radio collar she was wearing: it had a five-year battery life and it was dead. Huh.

We tucked her in for the night, crossing our fingers that she was houstrained (she was!) In the morning we totted her off to the vet to check for a chip: none to be found. A quick exam showed that she had a gut full of worms and yeast infections in both ears, but no heartworm whoo, she was unspayed and had clearly had at least one litter but was young, probably two or three, judging by her very good teeth.

I watched craigslist for a week while we treated the worms and yeast; nobody appears to be looking for her. She settled seamlessly into the rhythm of the house. She must have been a terrible hunting dog; she is sweet and gentle and is the cuddle-muffin my husband has always yearned for.










Even Kenda, who is my heart dog but admittedly can be a little crabby, is warming up to her:










She's about done filling out now; at 45 pounds she's got twenty on Kenda. We were so tentative when I found her... maybe we'll find her people, maybe she's healthy, maybe she can stay...we ended up calling her Maeby!










Tomorrow she goes in for spay, shots and chip. We weren't looking for a dog but it seems that a dog was looking for us!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww, she looks like a sweet dog! I'm glad you rescued her.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

aww yay, i love happy endings


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

workerant said:


>


So precious. Glad its working out and love the name!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

What a heartwarming story! I am so glad you rescued her.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She looks like a sweetie. Glad she has a loving home.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

How wonderful! She looks so happy.

She may have been a great bear hunting dog. Hounds are very well known for being cuddlebugs at home and fierce in the field.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ..... Like they say .... Sometimes we don't get the dog we want but the dog who need us!  I hope she can stay with you!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

She is so sweet and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the name. So perfect!


----------



## Wendy523 (Sep 16, 2012)

awww love this story!


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

The picture of the Hubby and Maeby is priceless! I honestly believe from time to time "Things are just meant to be."


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats such a great story and she is a beautiful girl I hope you guys have a long and good life together!


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

What an amazing story! Congratulations!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I love this story and congrats on the new family member. I am sure she will thank you every day.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for asking! Maeby is doing GREAT! She's a huge snugglebug (most nights she sleeps stretched out between me and Mr. Ant). Turns out she's not trustworthy off-leash, as she follows her nose wherever it leads her. However, we've got an Easy Walk harness and a Spindrift running leash and she comes hiking and running with me and Kenda.

She's not all that coordinated. During a walk she fell into a pond.










She's the smilingest dog I know. This is her default expression.










Safety first!










She rarely barks, usually just at things she'd like to chase like squirrels and ducks (OMG ducks! WOOF!) She is great with kids and other dogs; I'm busy breaking two bad behaviors (standing on back feet and pawing for attention) and I'm going to try to get her involved in HABIT, which is the organization of therapy dogs in East Tennessee.

She and Kenda aren't best buds (yet) but they they get along okay enough to share a sunny spot.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

What a great story! Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awww...how sweet - just read this for the first time....brought a little tear to my eye! I'm so glad she found you. A perfect rescue story if there ever was one!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

That is so great you rescued her.  Congratulations on such a beautiful little lady.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

What a great story - she looks very happy and contented.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh god she is cute. I love the houndies. I'm glad you took her home and I'm sure she is too.


----------



## Beagles (Jun 4, 2013)

Gotta love the hounds. Great pics


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

It is great that you have rescued her and also trying to get her involved in H.A.B.I.T.  She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Its amazing you happened to find her on your hike! What a lucky girl to find a family like yours. She looks so special and happy. =-) how wonderful its cool you have a picture of how you found her too. Something to show people =-) a good story to tell!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Great story and pics you shared.
Do give more updates.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG, Maeby won the doggie lotto! I am so glad she was found by someone who is loving and able to provide a wonderful home for her.
I love happy ending stories!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Baby, I'm glad you found her.

P.S. I love deals gap, my Dad loves riding motorcycles through there!


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

zeronightfarm said:


> P.S. I love deals gap, my Dad loves riding motorcycles through there!


Heh, yep. I'm training Maeby to ride in my sidecar (Kenda has since she was little.) There's a sticker on the back that says "Dog is my copilot"!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^Cool!

Hubby is a Harley guy... no side car though. 

For I could always picture Roman in my eyes with googles on, tongue hanging loose enjoying the wind in a side car.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Maeby had her first ride on a Jet Ski on Sunday. It was a good, ears-flapping experience.










Kenda's an old hand at the Jet Ski.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I love that. My friend's Boxer and Lab mix ride their jet skis. My dogs won't go any where near them, and Sham was too large.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

That is such a great heartwarming story. My hound boys can not be off lead either. They will go hunt coyote.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

It's been said by everyone else in this thread, but what a lucky and girl and a lucky find for y'all!   What are the odds, ya know? Obviously this baby was meant to complete y'alls home. Hope Maeby and Kenda continue to warm up to each other.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

I am new to these forums, and I haven't been around them to much to poke my nose around...but I can say that this thread has been my favorite. Such a wonderful story, with the most happy ending.  

She's such a darling girl, and the name you've given her is perfect.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 11, 2013)

What a great story! I actually teared up from happiness and laughed. My favorite part (besides the happy ending) is her peanut butter and jelly sandwich lunch, LOL.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

I took the dogs to the lake for a swim on Sunday. Kenda is half otter but Maeby hasn't shown any inclination to swim since the day I found her. On Sunday, though, she bucked up and jumped in a couple of times and paddled around. Here she is, pondering the decision (I was in the lake, shooting up onto the bank.)










Edited to add: Hey Dabs! I'm in Maryville. We're neighbors!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^Woah!!! Cool close up!
Lol!!!


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

I are serious dog. This is serious thread.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

workerant said:


> I took the dogs to the lake for a swim on Sunday. Kenda is half otter but Maeby hasn't shown any inclination to swim since the day I found her. On Sunday, though, she bucked up and jumped in a couple of times and paddled around. Here she is, pondering the decision (I was in the lake, shooting up onto the bank.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small world! I used to live in K-town a long time ago and dated a guy who went to Maryville College "back in the day". I think he still practices law in the area.

Your dog is absolutely adorable!! What a cutie pie!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I was just thinking about you guys earlier and was going to bump this thread sometime soon. I am glad she is still doing so well.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 11, 2013)

No way! I was just in Maryville the other day getting ihop 0.0


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Please congratulate Maeby on her first day as a Human Animal Bond in Tennessee (HABIT) therapy dog! We visited a special needs classroom and helped students learn to read. Maeby did a fantastic job and we'll be visiting weekly.

I picked her up a snazzy new Lupine collar and leash for her first day at work, and the red scarf she's wearing in the picture is her HABIT uniform. We had a great time and the kids loved her.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow! I had no idea of Maeby's background!
Congratulations!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

That;s awesome! Congrats to you and Maeby.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

So, a little Maeby update...

We can't take pictures at our weekly therapy dog visits because the students are minors, but earlier this winter we visited University of Tennessee during finals week to help the students de-stress. What can I say? Maeby loves her work!




























She had a relaxing Christmas, spent mostly loafing on the sofa.










And a bonus, from a cold, rainy walk last week.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Aw!! Wonderful story!! I told my sister she needs to get Caleb into something like that. It sounds fun!! My dog would hate me forever if I made strangers pet her


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I love this thread. She goes from scared, tired, hungry and alone to an amazing, smiling, therapy dog and family member.


----------

